# Installing wget



## andy8 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi,

I  need  some  help. I'm  trying  to  install  wget  and  went  through  the  ports/packages  section of  the  handbook  and  it's  really confusing. Could  someone  provide  me  with  step  by  step  instructions  please?

Thanks,


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 30, 2011)

ftp/wget contains the simple installation instruction for a package or a port.


----------



## Beastie (Mar 30, 2011)

What's so confusing about
`# pkg_add -r wget`
or
`# cd /usr/ports/ftp/wget`
`# make install clean`
?

What are you expecting us to tell you other than what is already written thoroughly in the Handbook?

Did you read those sections completely? Did you actually try the commands listed there? Did you get any error messages?


----------



## andy8 (Mar 31, 2011)

Problem Solved !

Thanks guys.


----------

